# I saw this and thought about Butcher.



## glondor (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a411J1PoD5g&feature=related

Here's how we do it in Toronto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV0J3XXxMxE&feature=related


----------



## Geo (Jul 31, 2012)

makes my feet hurt. they would have to miracle me up there and then figure out some way to pry me back off because there wouldnt be a part of me that wasnt clamped down on something.


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 31, 2012)

Awe man, that was too hard to watch, gave me the hee-bee-gee-bee's, could not watch the whole thing, made me pucker in places that should not pucker. :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 31, 2012)

I have never been scared of heights too much in my life... But Holy ****, that first video turned my guts inside out...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 31, 2012)

I haven't been up that high, but a climb like that is harder than it looks. I loved the part where he said only 60' left to go. Middle of winter freezing your bottom off makes even more fun. Sent a 20 lb tool bag down free fall once from 350', when it landed it sank 2"-3" into the ground.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 31, 2012)

That second video. At first I thought it was a zip line that spiraled around the tower. I was ready make a trip up to Toronto 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 31, 2012)

NO freaking way you would EVER catch me doing that!!!!!!


----------



## Palladium (Jul 31, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfBp2QYOIbc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## RESET (Jul 31, 2012)

Not afraid of heights but really afraid of falling. The thing that would keep me from that climb is that I HATE!!! down climbing ladders. Would rather bring a parachute with me and jump.


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 31, 2012)

RESET said:


> Not afraid of heights but really afraid of falling.



Falling isn't really the problem, it's the stopping really quickly at the end of the fall that does the damage :lol:


----------



## RESET (Jul 31, 2012)

True. Funny thing is that I have jumped from heights before. If I am in control, I have no problem with it. I consider "falling" and unplanned, uncontrolled decent. Catch my meaning? If I "fell" from that height, I don't think I would be alive when I hit the ground.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 31, 2012)

RESET said:


> If I "fell" from that height, I don't think I would be alive when I hit the ground.


Or very, very shortly thereafter! :lol:


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 31, 2012)

1st video reminds me of working at the cable company head-in during college. Only a 650 ft. tower, but it was FUN to climb! A buddy of mine and I went up one weekend (asked the boss' permission - he said "You know where the gate key is, but I don't know you are going up there....." 

I 'free' climbed it, with a safety belt for occasional resting (I had to toss the strap around girders, not a nice hook like those guys in the video have) but my buddy took along all this "climbing gear" - yeah, right....... took him 4 times longer to get 50 feet! He finally bypassed all that junk and off we went to the top - a GREAT view! Looking out, it is really hard not to just let go! Of course, that 'sudden stop at the end' was what we echoed to each other to stay focused, but the freedom was pretty cool 8) I had also taken my 2m ham radio with me and I was talking "local" to folks in OKC - nearly 200 miles away!

On the way down, my buddy strapped in just below me and leaned out a bit while I took a picture (a bit crouched, but with both hands showing). Then, he took my belt and went about 20' down and did it again, leaning further out (full stretched), then to the 150' mark where there was an antenna pole sticking out about 20', where he strapped himself in and again 'spread-eagled' while I took a pic. Then, he went to the ground to lie down as if he'd crashed. Flipping through the pictures, it looked pretty real! (Ah, yes, college days - but, I'm sure nobody on this forum ever did any such craziness!)


----------



## Palladium (Jul 31, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> (Ah, yes, college days - but, I'm sure nobody on this forum ever did any such craziness!)



My thing was climbing high voltage power line towers. Here in the Tennessee valley they are everywhere. Geo knows the ones i'm talking about. It's a miracle i didn't kill my dam fool self somewhere along the way. :shock: 
Ahhhh..... To be young again.


----------



## Geo (Aug 1, 2012)

i know exactly what you are talking about. and to make matters worse, they put these pegs on one leg so the foolhardy can climb up. my craziness wasnt climbing, mine was the opposite, cave crawling.


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 1, 2012)

martyn111 said:


> RESET said:
> 
> 
> > Not afraid of heights but really afraid of falling.
> ...



I think they call it "deceleration syndrome" or "cement poisoning" :lol: 

I went for a job interview at one of the local wind generating farms, we climbed up one of the 60m towers, turbines were turned off, or in a position that would prevent them from moving, we had all the gear, health and safety of course, anyway, the view was out of this world, could see both coastlines, east and west. On the way down, 40m high, the interviewer spied a opossum hiding/sleeping in amongst the metal beams, he waited for me to complete my decent, grabbed it by the tail and after it had finished peeing on him, threw it to the wind, and blow me, it went spread eagle and floated to the ground, with a thump it was off running. :shock: 

Deano


----------



## BAMGOLD (Aug 3, 2012)

I fix those big wind turbines for a living, talk about flying ice in the winter. haha


----------



## butcher (Aug 5, 2012)

It really does not matter how high you climbed after a certain height, we always figured after forty foot if you fell you would be dead anyway, I feel I had an angel looking over me, 60 foot and I lived.


----------



## Oz (Aug 5, 2012)

butcher said:


> It really does not matter how high you climbed after a certain height, we always figured after forty foot if you fell you would be dead anyway.


I used to tell my guys that the only difference in additional height was how long they had to think about it on the way down.


----------



## glondor (Aug 5, 2012)

Hats off to you guys who will climb these things. I do not like heights any more. Used to be OK with them but a few falls from height cured me. Fell 3 times from 10 feet while building houses when I was in my 20's. Never got hurt. 3 times was enough. Quit building houses. New job gave me lots of free time, became a volunteer fire fighter, fell from 3 feet and broke my neck.. Nope... don't like heights. I don't even like stairs any more (chuckle)


----------



## eesakiwi (Aug 6, 2012)

Oz said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > It really does not matter how high you climbed after a certain height, we always figured after forty foot if you fell you would be dead anyway.
> ...



Theres been about 6 people fall from tall buildings in the last year here in NZ.

And then 'make it' out alive.


----------

